# PEX Slab Leak, 2 Year Old Home



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm going on my 3rd PEX slab leak today. The piping is always the same(Dura-PEX). This time it is on the hot side again. I will take some pictures once I see what type of repair is needed, as of now all I know is that it is a 2 year old home, floor is hot, and that it is Dura-PEX. 

If any of you are using Dura-PEX, STOP! This is my 3 leak in just over a year or so. Luckily I have never installed Dura-PEX, but it is a popular brand here in OKC with a lot of plumbers because it can go the longest with sun exposure. PEX here on new construction is installed the same way Copper was, looped under the slab.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The homes that I've plumbed in PEX, I always ran the main in and then ran everything else overhead... 

I will be interested to see the pics.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Here in my area, they are putting a 2" PVC tube and pulling the supply line to the middle of the house, and putting up central manifold in the wall, and then running all then lines through the wall to each fixture

I have yet to have a PEX slab leak as of date, I wouldnt cry if I got a rash of them to repair......


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't believe being under the slab has anything to do with the leaks. It's a manufacture error. Nibco DURA-PEX.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I can say I've never seen or used Dura Pex.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's the Terra-Cotta color PEX. Suppose to have the best UV protection, but the piping allways splits. Can't believe it's still on the market.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

We have installed miles of the stuff around here.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I can say I've never seen or used Dura Pex.


Same here.. please show some pictures!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll take pictures of the split if possible. On slab leaks I rarely jack hammer up the slab. I prefer to loop a new pipe over head.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> ...If any of you are using Dura-PEX, STOP! This is my 3 leak in just over a year or so. Luckily I have never installed Dura-PEX, but it is a popular brand here in OKC....


Geez Will, have you lost your ever lovin' mind?

ATTENTION ALL PLUMBERS:
Please disregard the above statements from my esteemed colleague Mr. Rogers.

In the name of all that is Holy, continue to install as much Dura-Pex as you can get your hands on. ESPECIALLY IN Oklahoma City. :yes:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I need to go back and rewrite that......I was trying to keep fellow PZ members from getting into trouble. I could care less about the Plumbers here in OKC using it. :laughing:


----------



## OldPlumber (Aug 4, 2008)

My oldest son lives just North of Tulsa .. are they running pex under slabs there that you know of ?

It's totally against code here .. it has to be overhead. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Will said:


> I don't believe being under the slab has anything to do with the leaks. It's a manufacture error. Nibco DURA-PEX.


My #1 competitor uses that stuff :thumbup:.

They are clueless about it too.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The repair ended up not being too be of a deal. Wasn't a slab leak or a PEX piping failure. Is a leak caused by a Oetiker SS clamp snapping. The clamp was completely snapped! I got away from using those clamps because I was getting a leak here and there. I will never use a SS clamp again. They are garbage. If one of those clamps can break in two, only a year so after being installed is a pretty scary thought if anyone out there is using those clamps. The piping was in a bind, but I guarantee a copper ring would not have snapped in two. The leak was on the hot side where the 3/4" reduces to 1/2". The 1/2" clamp broke in two.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

A few more showing the great access on the job.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

OldPlumber said:


> My oldest son lives just North of Tulsa .. are they running pex under slabs there that you know of ?
> 
> It's totally against code here .. it has to be overhead. Unless I'm missing something.



Oklahoma is a total different animal than AZ. Hardly any water in the walls unless its a 2nd story. They loop copper and PEX. For some reason they just leave the PEX stubbed up for months before starting the rest of the house.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't see an issue at all with looping PEX piping under a slab. As long as you protect at the penetration, what's wrong with it? And how can it be against code when the manufactures of PEX say it is complete fine? I'd ask for there amendments saying you can't use it under a slab.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will said:


> I don't see an issue at all with looping PEX piping under a slab. As long as you protect at the penetration, what's wrong with it? And how can it be against code when the manufactures of PEX say it is complete fine? I'd ask for there amendments saying you can't use it under a slab.



In Tucson water came up and was valved before it went in the house. I think they got away from the loop systems because the nightmare that was PolyB. 

There were some loop copper systems but even the older stuff (galvanized) was in wall or overhead.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been using the SS cinch rings for years...Zurn brand though...They cinch up differently...I can see how those type would not be good for the long haul.


----------

